# Dev DX2 Pool?



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Donate concluded!

Donates:
Mark- 12.00
Carl- 10.00
Jan- 10.00
Christopher: 25.00
Derek- 10.00
Cindy- 10.00
Timothy- 15.00
Joshua-50.00
Gallano-Velez Consultech, LLC- 25.00
Daniel- 10.00
Dom- 10.00
Stephen- 40.00
Kenneth- 10.00
Ryan- 10.00 (Droidforums)
Amanda- 10.00
Mario- 15.00 (Droidforums)
Stephen- 60.00
Jason- 5.00
Christopher- 10.00
Rex-10.00


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> I'm curious, just a "feeler" post, but I'm thinking of starting a DX2 Dev Pool to get a DX2 for a dev. I don't know how far this device is going to go if no dev has one and D3, Bionic, SGS2, etc are all going to be in the near future. Should we start a pool to get a dev one? If we do, would Rootzwiki jump in also to help us? I really don't want to be left behind. What can we do?


jrummy is making liberty


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jrummy is "thinking" about "porting" it to DX2.....we hope it will come thru!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Jrummy is "thinking" about "porting" it to DX2.....we hope it will come thru!


indeed


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know what rootzwiki will do, but if we decide to go that route, count me in for the pool. I like Liberty, but I'm more partial to stuff like DarkSlide and CM7. However, I guess that the same situation applies. Let me know how you would like to proceed and if we need to setup a pool in PayPal or something, I'm totally willing to do what I can to help.

May the force be with you.....always.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

gulmiguel said:


> I don't know what rootzwiki will do, but if we decide to go that route, count me in for the pool. I like Liberty, but I'm more partial to stuff like DarkSlide and CM7. However, I guess that the same situation applies. Let me know how you would like to proceed and if we need to setup a pool in PayPal or something, I'm totally willing to do what I can to help.
> 
> May the force be with you.....always.


Nice. Thank you for your response! However I am not going to set up a PayPal fund until we see some more positive feedback. If only 4 of us do it, well obviously we would get that much.  I hope more people respond to this thread. I don't want people to contribute until we have a decent commitment base.
Please spread the word. I believe that we are the only ones that can make anything happen with this device since it is already being left behind by so many....


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

I might throw in some money if i get a working replacement


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> I might throw in some money if i get a working replacement


sbf to make it work...
____________
i'm kinda broke but i could talk to jrummy and tell em that you 're makeing a pool


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> sbf to make it work...
> ____________
> i'm kinda broke but i could talk to jrummy and tell em that you 're makeing a pool


I'm pretty sure sbf doesn't fix a broken head phone jack haha


----------



## slowz3r (Jul 9, 2011)

"Sandso9 said:


> I'm pretty sure sbf doesn't fix a broken head phone jack haha


Psh headphones are over rated force your music upon others


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ill be willing to throw I just cuz I know this phone can be a monster with some devs behind it

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> I'm pretty sure sbf doesn't fix a broken head phone jack haha


Lies Bloody lies... probably won't


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

So we're gaining a little steam. I'll start looking into setting up a Paypal pool. Please keep telling people. And if anyone wants to reach out to a dev, ie jrummy, fab, etc, feel free. Ask them to spread the word.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

slowz3r said:


> Psh headphones are over rated force your music upon others


ha no one said anything about headphones ill be forcing my music on others ill just be doing it while im driving my car


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> ha no one said anything about headphones ill be forcing my music on others ill just be doing it while im driving my car


call verizon tell them that ur phone is opening apps at random, and that you can't make phone calls  and get your replacement


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a brand new (not in box because it was a replacement for my wife's Droid 2 from Best Buy) X2 that I'd be willing to let go of for a developer for a pretty reasonable price... obviously since I have 1 post, I'd be willing to ship it and wait for receipt before expecting payment. Let me know if you guys are interested.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

amoran2 said:


> I have a brand new (not in box because it was a replacement for my wife's Droid 2 from Best Buy) X2 that I'd be willing to let go of for a developer for a pretty reasonable price... obviously since I have 1 post, I'd be willing to ship it and wait for receipt before expecting payment. Let me know if you guys are interested.


 Wrong thread sir...


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in, let us know a minimum $ amount. Either JRUMMY or FAB can obviously do a ton of good stuff if they want. I don't think P3DROID does Motorola anymore (not sure). I fingerprinted a D3 today and was thoroughly unimpressed with the ergonomics. Gotta love my X, and the X2 is about the same shape, isn't it?
rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, is there a particular "development" in mind? Meaning, do we want a completely new ROM or are folks comfortable with the outstanding work already on the table? Just askin.....

rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"superwrench1 said:


> Also, is there a particular "development" in mind? Meaning, do we want a completely new ROM or are folks comfortable with the outstanding work already on the table? Just askin.....
> 
> rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


Lol I think at this point whatever anyone is willing to do will suffice. 
A new dx2 is 450 bucks. This weekend I will set up the paypal account and we will just start building it up. I think paypal has the option to see how much is in the account. I want it to be transparent. I have a few things to do today then I will get on it. Thank you guys! Hopefully we can get enough.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Also I want to thank @teamandirc, metickone, lbiniusc, and everyone else for hearing me out on twitter!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"amoran2 said:


> I have a brand new (not in box because it was a replacement for my wife's Droid 2 from Best Buy) X2 that I'd be willing to let go of for a developer for a pretty reasonable price... obviously since I have 1 post, I'd be willing to ship it and wait for receipt before expecting payment. Let me know if you guys are interested.


How much would you want for it?? This may be exactly what we need since it would cost less than a new one.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I also reached out to peter Alfonso since he is the one who walked me thru setting up my first rom. He gave me some ideas too so I think if we stick together, show our unity, and prove to a dev that we have a decent user base, we might get somewhere. Thanks Pete!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so I am reading on Paypal and it gives me the option to set up a Donate button. Does anyone know if I can set it up so everyone can see the balance or is there another site I should use? Everything I am reading links it to a private account. I want to make sure that EVERYONE who donates knows how much is there and how much more we have to go. Ideas?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

superwrench1 said:


> Also, is there a particular "development" in mind? Meaning, do we want a completely new ROM or are folks comfortable with the outstanding work already on the table? Just askin.....
> 
> rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


Personally I'd like miui


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> How much would you want for it?? This may be exactly what we need since it would cost less than a new one.


$350 reasonable?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"amoran2 said:


> $350 reasonable?


Absolutely.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok guys.. if I set up a donate button and if I can't make it public, do u guys want me to post screenshots of the account here? Or how do u want to handle it? I have quite a few notable people and sites that would vouch for me if needed. I don't care to steal anyone's money so let me know if I should just do the donate button or if u guys have other ideas. Im ready to get this thing off the ground.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Ok guys.. if I set up a donate button and if I can't make it public, do u guys want me to post screenshots of the account here? Or how do u want to handle it? I have quite a few notable people and sites that would vouch for me if needed. I don't care to steal anyone's money so let me know if I should just do the donate button or if u guys have other ideas. Im ready to get this thing off the ground.


i dont mind sounds good to me


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Trying to set up donate...


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Ok guys.. if I set up a donate button and if I can't make it public, do u guys want me to post screenshots of the account here? Or how do u want to handle it? I have quite a few notable people and sites that would vouch for me if needed. I don't care to steal anyone's money so let me know if I should just do the donate button or if u guys have other ideas. Im ready to get this thing off the ground.


I think a donate button & weekly posts of what's in the pot would probably be a good idea...??? Can't wait


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Absolutely.


I can't hold onto it forever, but as long as you're progressing along and are locked in on buying mine, I'm willing to hold it.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"amoran2 said:


> I can't hold onto it forever, but as long as you're progressing along and are locked in on buying mine, I'm willing to hold it.


If u can move it, by all means, go ahead.  I couldn't even begin to guess how long it will take. Just keep me posted so I know how to proceed if u sell yours. '(


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> If u can move it, by all means, go ahead.  I couldn't even begin to guess how long it will take. Just keep me posted so I know how to proceed if u sell yours. '(


Find yourself a dev (as a tbolt user, I recommend thatdudebutch, who has expressed an interest in bamf'ing an x2) and $300 by the 22nd, and my price just dropped.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

I would BAMF a DroidX2 in a heart beat.

Latest work featured in Engadget. http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...0-through-the-back-door/&category=&postPage=1


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> I would BAMF a DroidX2 in a heart beat.


Could you miui it?

Edit i saw some beautiful themes on bamf... Lets bamf this thing


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Could you miui it?
> 
> Edit i saw some beautiful themes on bamf... Lets bamf this thing


Hehe. Themes are my secret love. Ask around about me!

EDIT: Also, it would have the work of an entire team in it, as we do everything together. Also, there would be a special section for it at www.teambamf.net, which is only a week old (Three of those days have been downtime due to server and database migration) with almost 3k members already.) If you guys want something polished and elegant, we are your guys. If you want something that looks like a kid scribbled in a coloring book, look elsewhere. :grin2:


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Hehe. Themes are my secret love. Ask around about me!
> 
> EDIT: Also, it would have the work of an entire team in it, as we do everything together. Also, there would be a special section for it at www.teambamf.net, which is only a week old (Three of those days have been downtime due to server and database migration) with almost 3k members already.) If you guys want something polished and elegant, we are your guys. If you want something that looks like a kid scribbled in a coloring book, look elsewhere.


I'm EXCITED i love miui cuz its aesthetically pleasing, i love the iphone theme ( screw launchers) on miui thats what i'm wishing for from my droidx2, but i'm hoping that eventually you could do a theme like that, with all the edges rounded ( i mean the apps), but what i saw from bamf gave me hope, that bamf could be Better (http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...973833&Signature=VvdqBTesnd+ucgL/M4K33c3iKwQ=) man i can't wait


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm EXCITED i love miui cuz its aesthetically pleasing, i love the iphone theme ( screw launchers) on miui thats what i'm wishing for from my droidx2, but i'm hoping that eventually you could do a theme like that, with all the edges rounded ( i mean the apps), but what i saw from bamf gave me hope, that bamf could be Better


Yeah I have always been a fan of MIUI, although I have never used it long on a device as I enjoy the added features that overlay roms provide. People can argue that they are slower all they want, that's just because they are doing it wrong.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

xDDDD so in your op, when do you think that they're can be an alpha bamf for the dx2 ( at the earliest)


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

I mean within a week I'm sure. I have summer finals this coming week and then I am home free. Porting mods takes a while, especially on an unfamiliar devices, but performance and aesthetics wise I can move very quickly.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, I have always thought JRummy did good work, Team BAMF is all about being a team. I could port Liberty for him as well, or even do something in tandem.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i honestly am soo excited, i need a rom, i'm sick of stock android (blurrr) , and pm me i willing to test xDD, but this is truly exciting news DD


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i honestly am soo excited, i need a rom, i'm sick of stock android (blurrr) , and pm me i willing to test xDD, but this is truly exciting news DD


Hahah, need a device first. Would be happy to do it for you guys for sure. Let me know!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Hahah, need a device first. Would be happy to do it for you guys for sure. Let me know!


Good luck on your tests


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Price is $300 if your dev is thatdudebutch, $350 for anyone else. Only connection I have with him is that I'm running his (their) Sense 3.0 on my TBolt - so basically, I'm offering a cheaper price if you choose a dev that I have so much faith in that I'm running his ROM over many others available for my phone, lol.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad were getting somewhere 

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

@clumsyninja21 please pm me with the paypal details (how to access the particular donate spot) so I can help move this forward. The excitement builds!

rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Donate link will be up today.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok....working on this donate button. It won't copy into the post.... one sec...


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so it seems we have a dev! Yay! So here is the donate link. It's in website format now until I can get the button linked into the post. Just go to this webpage. It's Paypal. I will work on making it visable to everyone but in the meantime I will post EVERY donation and who made it in this thread. Plus I will screenshot it. Like I said, I am here for the purpose and I don't need to steal anyone's money. 

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=Q2T6X2495RJFA


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thatdudebutch: Thank you for letting us know you are interested. I have the paypal set up so as soon as we get enough, you will be our primary target to give the phone to. Spread the word? Nothing wrong with a little shameless self promotion!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

This is great news, I'd like to donate and will but I don't see any Donations made !!! I would have thought you would be first to get the ball rolling, Maybe you have and I just don't see it. Any way you need to post this in all the other forums, we need to flood all of them with this news especially the fact that we have a developer committed to our cause. Thanks for your time and effort. God there has to be at least 30 X2 owners willing to kick in $10 each to make this happen don't you think?


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Thatdudebutch: Thank you for letting us know you are interested. I have the paypal set up so as soon as we get enough, you will be our primary target to give the phone to. Spread the word? Nothing wrong with a little shameless self promotion!


Sure, seems ike everyone hates blur? Guess first order of business is a nice deodexed, blurless base whenever I get my hands on that thing.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

I will make the donate button for you.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> This is great news, I'd like to donate and will but I don't see any Donations made !!! I would have thought you would be first to get the ball rolling, Maybe you have and I just don't see it. Any way you need to post this in all the other forums, we need to flood all of them with this news especially the fact that we have a developer committed to our cause. Thanks for your time and effort. God there has to be at least 30 X2 owners willing to kick in $10 each to make this happen don't you think?


Lol. I was scrambling to put the donate thing together. Its the first time I've ever set one up.  Im going to go donate right now. I've been too busy trying to figure out how to make it so everyone can see it and get the button thing worked out. Feel free to post as many places as u can. Like u said, everyone does 10 bucks and we get 30 people on it.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

To add this to post, copy and paste the code from this: http://pastie.org/2227410 into your sigs and threads


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks! But how do I get the link into the post? I can paste the code but it doesn't make it into a button form....nvm just saw your post!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

I have just sent in my Donation of *$10*. If everyone can put up that same amount we can have the phone in a couple of days !!!

Carl


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Carl!!
PayPal
Search
Skip to main content

Log Out
Help
Security and Protection

English

English
Español
français
简体中文(Chinese)

My Account
Overview
Add Funds
Withdraw
History
Statements
Resolution Center
Profile
Send Money
Request Money
Merchant Services
Products & Services

Welcome, mark hett
Last log in July 17, 2011 7:46 AM PDT

Account Type: Premier 
Status: Verified 
Account Limits: View Limits

PayPal balance: $20.46 USD

My recent activity
Payments received
Payments sent

View all of my transactions
My recent activity - Last 7 days (Jul 10, 2011-Jul 17, 2011)
What's thisTransactions you Archive will be moved to your All Activity list.Payment status glossary
checkboxSelect all recent	Date	flag columnWhen an icon appears next to one of your transactions, it means there is more information available or a note attached. Move your cursor over the icon to learn more about the transaction.
When an icon appears next to one of your transactions, it means there is more information available or a note attached. Move your cursor over the icon to learn more about the transaction.
Type	Name/Email	Payment status	Details	Order status/Actions	Gross
Select record 0 Jul 17, 2011 Donation From	
Mark Hett
Completed	Details Donation From Mark Issue refund $10.00 USD
Select record 1 Jul 17, 2011 Donation From	
Carl Bonenfant
Completed	Details Donation From Carl Issue refund $10.00 USD
Select record 2 Jul 17, 2011 Donation From	
Mark Hett
Completed	Details Donation From Mark S	Issue refund $2.00 USD
What's thisTransactions you Archive will be moved to your All Activity list.
Notifications

Add your second phone
Policy Updates

About Us
Contact Us
Legal Agreements
Privacy
Fees
Site Feedback Site Feedback

Copyright © 1999-2011 PayPal. All rights reserved.
Information about FDIC pass-through insurance


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

THANKS BUTCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright guys!! Carl and I have started it off with 10 each. Let's spread the word to other forums and sites. Let's DO THIS THING!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so this is a good start, I am making a request for all member to at least come up with $5. That would be greatly appreciated, and get us the ROM's we so desperately want and need !!!

Go Navy !!!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Any military members, Retired, Active, Reserve or Veterans, I would like to see you match my $10 to move this along as fast as possible !!!

Carl
ETC(SS) USN Retired


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I started a thread over at droidforums.net


----------



## fortune82 (Jul 7, 2011)

I made one at XDA, and a minute later someone else did too

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1173126


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

fortune82 said:


> I made one at XDA, and a minute later someone else did too
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1173126


Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

I would say to just add the names and amounts the OP, so that everyone knows exactly how much is needed for purchase. You don't need to list the entire paypal link for each transaction, nobody would go through all this to get a couple free bucks. lol


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah good call.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

*Just threw 10 into the pot!!! TAKE NO PRISONERS BUTCH!!!*


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> *Just threw 10 into the pot!!! TAKE NO PRISONERS BUTCH!!!*


LMAO. Thanks!! Jan I assume? I put it in the OP.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Christopher!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

53.84 in account right now. Damn Paypal fees.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

just dropped 10 in ;D


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah that was me, shoot better then I type !!!


fortune82 said:


> I made one at XDA, and a minute later someone else did too
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1173126


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Derek!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

63.25 in account


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Cindy!!!!


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

cindy in for $10.00

$63.25 + $10.00 - paypal fees = $73.25


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

onemotodroid said:


> cindy in for $10.00
> 
> $63.25 + $10.00 - paypal fees = $73.25


Yup! Total in account 72.66


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Timothy!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

HUGE HUGE Thanks Joshua!!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

135.17 in account!!! Almost half way guys!!!!!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, this is going great lets keep it up, and Thanks to all of you that have already donated* !!!*


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> Thanks Derek!!


Anytime 

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

chief said:


> Ok, this is going great lets keep it up, and Thanks to all of you that have already donated* !!!*


+1 filler


----------



## kc9bvl (Jul 7, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Thanks Timothy!!


Your welcome!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> 135.17 in account!!! Almost half way guys!!!!!


 Why don't you see if the person with the device will accept what we have right now as a down payment and float us for the balance? I mean, I'm 100% sure we will have the $300.00 and Damn it we are good for it. It will get it into Butches hands a lot sooner, and allow work to start immed.. I'm sure the seller can see how serious we are and might go for it. Lets offer him $325 if he finances it!!! The $25 might buy us a lot of time!!! What do you think NINJA.


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Its not a bad idea but if I were the seller I would want the money up front. That's the way I have always done business transactions, just safer for all involved, just my .02 !!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Why don't you see if the person with the device will accept what we have right now as a down payment and float us for the balance? I mean, I'm 100% sure we will have the $300.00 and Damn it we are good for it. It will get it into Butches hands a lot sooner, and allow work to start immed.. I'm sure the seller can see how serious we are and might go for it. Lets offer him $325 if he finances it!!! The $25 might buy us a lot of time!!! What do you think NINJA.


Well we have 2 options:
1. I have a DX2 I can send him and wait to recover the money then buy another one.
2. There is another user in this thread that agreed to sell his to me for 300 if it goes to BUTCH. He has already stated that he may be willing to send it out and wait for the cash.

I would prefer if we are going to advance it to him, that it be mine since I have control over the cash and can minimize any problems. If we didn't raise enough, I would rather hold the responsibility with butch rather than another user. Let's see where we end up by the end of today since I can't FedEx it until Monday anyways. I like your progressive thinking!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

thatdudebutch:
Can you check your PM please? Thanks brother!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that's good to know and as long as you are OK with it. Makes perfect sense to see where we are tonight it can be shipped first thing tomorrow !!!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I can understand that, so lets say the donations peter out which they wont, We the original contributor's would divide up the balance between us and charge a small fee to anybody who wanted the Roms but did not Donate until we recouped or money? Set a time frame with the seller for final payment, every body's happy!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> I can understand that, so lets say the donations peter out which they wont, We the original contributor's would divide up the balance between us and charge a small fee to anybody who wanted the Roms but did not Donate until we recouped or money? Set a time frame with the seller for final payment, every body's happy!!!


The issue I have with that is I refuse to hold a rom hostage. A rom is for the community and I don't want to start any wars. If we advance the phone out, I would prob work it out to be recouped thru donations to the dev or something. My bigger concern is just getting this off of the ground floor.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

started a thread at droidxforums.com

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x2-hacks/32426-droidx2-dev-pool.html#post377996


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Gallano-Velez Consultech, LLC!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Account balance is 159.14!!!!!!! Creeping up there!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

OK guys lets go we can do better than this. Everyone wants ROM's so lets get the donations going. I am not trying to be pushy I just would like to see some Dev work on this DX2. I got screwed by Assurion when my wife dropped my DX !!!


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're definitely going with mine, I'll have it in the mail to Butch tomorrow.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

OK , No problem ship Butch your phone so he can start work and if the Donations "Slow Down" I will make a second Donation, as I'm sure others here will too !!! I wont let you take the hit alone !!! * " Death Before Dishonor "*


clumsyninja21 said:


> The issue I have with that is I refuse to hold a rom hostage. A rom is for the community and I don't want to start any wars. If we advance the phone out, I would prob work it out to be recouped thru donations to the dev or something. My bigger concern is just getting this off of the ground floor.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Over 2700 views on this thread. I hope that 30% of those are unique vistors. And I hope 10% of those 30% hit up the donate link.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

amoran2 said:


> If you're definitely going with mine, I'll have it in the mail to Butch tomorrow.


Amoran2:
Can you please PM me the MEID/HexID to verify with vzw that we have a clean ESN? Please don't take it that I don't trust you but I intend on checking any device we move on. Thanks!!


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Understandable... PM sent


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

Just fyi @RootzWiki just tweeted they were looking for an x2


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

k33pw1shen said:


> Just fyi @RootzWiki just tweeted they were looking for an x2


They did?? I don't see it yet


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

you have to remember a lot of people do not have paypal accounts

why not release the ROM (2 weeks) first to people who have donated.

or

Have the dev include the people who donate on the Beta team


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

onemotodroid said:


> you have to remember a lot of people do not have paypal accounts
> 
> why not release the ROM (2 weeks) first to people who have donated.
> 
> ...


 I could see donating members being included on a beta....


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

A dev's gonna have to also make a proper dx2 cwm, cuz the two that i have don't work well... ergo I CAN'T FLASH A ROM


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

That would be a great idea, I have no problem testing any ROM !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chief said:


> That would be a great idea, I have no problem testing any ROM !!!


The only problem is that it cwm fails and therfore you can't


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> The only problem is that it cwm fails and therfore you can't


is this with your cwm and/or the one that was released on xda the otherday?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Both...

Edit i think it may be the roms fault...


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Koush is the master of CWR. What has he said on the matter? That's his arena, and he usually ports rather quickly


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Koush is the master of CWR. What has he said on the matter? That's his arena, and he usually ports rather quickly


He hasn't done ANYTHING i've asked him a couple months ago and he's been pus$$y footing, maybe you could ask / demand it


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ericerk said:


> He hasn't done ANYTHING i've asked him a couple months ago and he's been pus$$y footing, maybe you could ask / demand it


From everything I see there seems to be a working recovery in place. XDA users reporting to be able to make backups and flash custom themes. Is this data incorrect?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> From everything I see there seems to be a working recovery in place. XDA users reporting to be able to make backups and flash custom themes. Is this data incorrect?


My dev friend and i were working on a version, but the /mnt/sdcard-ext won't mound its annoying, and koush it better at cwr, his is actually pro.... i mean i just flashed a new font i mean it semi works, its half baked


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> From everything I see there seems to be a working recovery in place. XDA users reporting to be able to make backups and flash custom themes. Is this data incorrect?


recovery is fine ive backed up and restored multiple times i think its good enough to handle flashing a rom and ive seen the themes and stuff on xda i was going to try it out one of these days


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> recovery is fine ive backed up and restored multiple times i think its good enough to handle flashing a rom and ive seen the themes and stuff on xda i was going to try it out one of these days


Again its half baked atm, begging for koush'es epicness


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

have you guys tried portioning the sdcard to one partition the size of the sdcard?


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll PM him


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Recovery - working GREAT

I have made a number of backups & restores with no problem - Can it flash a ROM? Somehow it was flashing a ROM for the OP.

With respect, let's keep our focus (this thread) on getting dev a phone!!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree this thread was created to get donations lets keep on topic and keep the donations going in !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> I'll PM him


 Thanx


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

We have a working recovery in terms of back up and restore. It needs to be fine tuned. Let's stay on topic please. We have had a stop in paypal activity. Can we think of any other ways to generate traffic? You guys have been outstanding!


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Post in the OP that donating members will be included on the beta team (that may help).


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"onemotodroid said:


> Post in the OP that donating members will be included on the beta team (that may help).


I guess no one at droidxforums wants roms since your the only one that posted on my thread lol.

Sent from my OG Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Sandso9 said:


> I guess no one at droidxforums wants roms since your the only one that posted on my thread lol.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid using RootzWiki Forums


Droidforums the same... damn we are close....15 people, 10 bucks.... WTH. But I bet we see 500 downloads of the first rom! Lol


----------



## fortune82 (Jul 7, 2011)

Donation sent


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Daniel!!!


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

Dunno if Droid Life would post a quick blurb for us, but it might be useful to reach out to them. What with having ThatDudeButch on board with this it might have more credibility and if we get a quick shout-out from them it would bring some traffic this way.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Account at 168.55


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Trust me. Droid-Life knows what I'm up to.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Trust me. Droid-Life knows what I'm up to.


Right ON


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Droidforums the same... damn we are close....15 people, 10 bucks.... WTH. But I bet we see 500 downloads of the first rom! Lol


 Lets make up the difference ourselves, when the rom is ready its released only those who donated ( Beta Members ). After other Developers release their roms free, ours will be free. Let the SCABS sweat this isn't some crap app from the market, if they have the cash for the phone then they can find a couple of bucks for the rom. Let's be smart about this!!! Don't want to be a Hard A$$ but sometimes your given no choice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StringCheeseCR (Jul 18, 2011)

If we don't get close by tomorrow afternoon I'll give some more. I miss all the custom roms from my OG Droid days.

Christopher


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Right ON


Any of you guys ever read droid-life App of the Day? That was yours truly.  I didn't have time to keep up with it but Kellen and I are still friends.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"StringCheeseCR said:


> If we don't get close by tomorrow afternoon I'll give some more. I miss all the custom roms from my OG Droid days.
> 
> Christopher


Awesome. Me too.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok so I have a pretty good outline for a base for other devs to work off.

-Deodexed Base
-Debloated
-Blur and Blurless Versions
-Added visual cues like more streamlined color palette, accurate battery, framework mods like reworking pulldown etc etc
-Build.prop optimizations and tweaks
-Port as many OG Droid X mods as I can find

This will make a huge difference right off the bat. Other stuff will come in time.

Question: Source available?


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Account at 168.55


Ok we can do better than that, I know everyone will want the ROM after is has been developed. Just $5 will help !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Ok so I have a pretty good outline for a base for other devs to work off.
> 
> -Deodexed Base
> -Debloated
> ...


I don't believe so, the only thing that can help is a system dump...


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I don't believe so, the only thing that can help is a system dump...


haha system dump is on the phone, adb pull /system

;-)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> haha system dump is on the phone, adb pull /system
> 
> ;-)


Haha yeah, so nothing is availiable xDDDD


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Haha yeah, so nothing is availiable xDDDD


Has anyone actually checked moto's source project page? I haven't had time yet.


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

donated 10 more


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Dom!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

177.96


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

donated 40 :android-smile:


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great Big HUGE thank you Stephen!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

216.50!! Getting SOOOOOO close guys!!! Let's drive this bad boy home!


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Great Big HUGE thank you Stephen!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

1stx2 said:


> LOL i'm a guy........thats my moms cc


 Haha! Paypal just shows the CC name. What's your name? So I can give you credit in the OP?


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

stephen


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

You guys are getting close!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> You guys are getting close!


You got your dev hat on? Cuz we're gonna put ya to work soon.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> You got your dev hat on? Cuz we're gonna put ya to work soon.


LOL, no work for me. I enjoy it. Glad to help! Also, the more exposure for BAMF and it's awesome members the better.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> LOL, no work for me. I enjoy it. Glad to help! Also, the more exposure for BAMF and it's awesome members the better.


Anyway you could communicate with those members to help us out here?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> LOL, no work for me. I enjoy it. Glad to help! Also, the more exposure for BAMF and it's awesome members the better.


Please please please please, do a iPhoneesk/Web-os, theme....


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

so thatdudebutch is going to be doing the initial dev work? didnt you do some dev on the fascinate? thought i saw you around the xda fascinate forums


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Anyway you could communicate with those members to help us out here?


Migrating servers right now, website should be up tonight. I'm sure some BAMF members have others interested in DX2 Roms happening


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

kdaz said:


> so thatdudebutch is going to be doing the initial dev work? didnt you do some dev on the fascinate? thought i saw you around the xda fascinate forums


 Haha yeah man, ive been everywhere. I did super dark, dark revenge, super clean with adryn and jt, etc etc


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

ok thought so..well im in the process of switching from the fascinate to dx2 thanks to the missed call bug. ran your roms on the fascinate so i look forward to running them on the dx2..donating what i can now


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

kdaz said:


> ok thought so..well im in the process of switching from the fascinate to dx2 thanks to the missed call bug. ran your roms on the fascinate so i look forward to running them on the dx2..donating what i can now


Welcome!! Glad to have another supporter. Once we get him the phone, don't be a stranger. This is where it's all going to happen. I'm hopefully going to make the dx2 community a force. I have some plans that I am going to talk to butch and others about. But butch is our number one guy.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Kenneth! Archangelxxdaz is his twitter. This guy is a good dude. Thanks! And tell Metickone I'm sorry.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

225.91! Come on come on come on! I feel it! **I should be a damn motivational speaker** LOL


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Welcome!! Glad to have another supporter. Once we get him the phone, don't be a stranger. This is where it's all going to happen. I'm hopefully going to make the dx2 community a force. I have some plans that I am going to talk to butch and others about. But butch is our number one guy.


Thanks for the welcome. I will definitely not be a stranger. I dont know much in the way of development but i pay attention so i can generally solve simple problems. I loved flashing new roms on my fascinate and had a moto backflip before that so I know how important it is to have good developers on board. Once we got one rom on the backflip, others came flooding in. I know with the flip once we had a rom, koush got on board with clockwork.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

kdaz said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I will definitely not be a stranger. I dont know much in the way of development but i pay attention so i can generally solve simple problems. I loved flashing new roms on my fascinate and had a moto backflip before that so I know how important it is to have good developers on board. Once we got one rom on the backflip, others came flooding in. I know with the flip once we had a rom, koush got on board with clockwork.


I think you are correct. Once people see the absolute BEAST this thing will be once a dev opens her up, people will love it and want to dev it. Plus I think once Koush and guys see we are serious, it may motivate them since they know they won't be wasting time on a dead phone no one is deving for.


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> 225.91! Come on come on come on! I feel it! **I should be a damn motivational speaker** LOL


Wow, we are ever so close, lets bang this out. Remember every dollar donated will help out !!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

If we can get a tad closer to 3, ill get a phone in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I say the top donor gets a theme named after them. Ie Mark's Special, etc....


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait, so am I reading the thread right? Almost 300 bucks in basically a day? Wow, I should try to fund my movies this way lol


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to Ryan we are now at 235.32!!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Seriously guys! We are KILLING it!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

kdaz said:


> Wait, so am I reading the thread right? Almost 300 bucks in basically a day? Wow, I should try to fund my movies this way lol


You need a good hype man first.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys think we can hit 300 before FedEx opens in the morning?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

And Amanda brings us to: 244.73!!

Thank you Amanda!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you guys believe we are 60 bucks away?? Dang!!!!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

If we can get the total over 300 then I can cover better shipping. If we get it to 325 I can overnight it. Man this is crazy. U guys took up the cause. It makes me very happy.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

this is awsome! thinking about donating more......


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

1stx2 said:


> this is awsome! thinking about donating more......


Put us over! LOL!!!!


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Now I'm even more excited to get my x2 in the mail, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

wow this is awesome! I donated from droidforums mark. I am really psyched to get some roms going on the dx2. I think this thing can be a beast without bloatware and possibly some overclocking.

Im surprised the topic didnt get hit up more over at droid forums ????


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"rhodester10 said:


> wow this is awesome! I donated from droidforums mark. I am really psyched to get some roms going on the dx2. I think this thing can be a beast without bloatware and possibly some overclocking.
> 
> Im surprised the topic didnt get hit up more over at droid forums ????


Hey im glad u made it over! I think it would have if the thread would've started there and the donate button allowed to be in thread. I did get a few pm's and dxforums did too. 
Stay around! I think you're going to see big things here.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

total still 244?


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a UPS right outside of my hotel... I can drop it off first thing tomorrow morning and have it in Butch's hands Wednesday. Just give me the word... oh, and don't freak out if you haven't heard from me early in the morning, I'm in Hawaii and "first thing tomorrow morning" is like 2pm Eastern. 2nd Day Air will still get it there Wednesday, and I'll cover the shipping. My paypal e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"1stx2 said:


> total still 244?


Yup still at 244....


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"amoran2 said:


> There's a UPS right outside of my hotel... I can drop it off first thing tomorrow morning and have it in Butch's hands Wednesday. Just give me the word... oh, and don't freak out if you haven't heard from me early in the morning, I'm in Hawaii and "first thing tomorrow morning" is like 2pm Eastern. 2nd Day Air will still get it there Wednesday, and I'll cover the shipping. My paypal e-mail is [email protected]


Alright I appreciate it! Let's hold off a bit longer. I would feel more comfortable once we got around 275-280 just cuz then we wouldn't have a prob coming up with 25 more bucks in case no one else donated.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Incoming donate! !!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to Mario we are now at 258.99!! Few more bucks and I'll give amoran the green light!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

amoran2 said:


> There's a UPS right outside of my hotel... I can drop it off first thing tomorrow morning and have it in Butch's hands Wednesday. Just give me the word... oh, and don't freak out if you haven't heard from me early in the morning, I'm in Hawaii and "first thing tomorrow morning" is like 2pm Eastern. 2nd Day Air will still get it there Wednesday, and I'll cover the shipping. My paypal e-mail is [email protected]


Once you ship it, can you please email me the tracking number? Once I have the tracking number and Butch confirms getting it, I will do the transfer if that is ok with you?
[email protected]


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Thanks to Mario we are now at 258.99!! Few more bucks and I'll give amoran the green light!


So close lets keep it rolling !!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Incoming Donation!


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Donated again! hope you like it.......


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

OH MY GOD! I think it's Stephen correct? You have done it!! We got it.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

no offense to amoran: but do we have confirmation, before transferring the funds, that this is a legit phone?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to Stephen(cammie) of his HUGE and GRACIOUS 60.00 donation we have done it!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

We have 316.95!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am going to leave the pool open. If we keep donating to it, and posting here, we can use the money to help support more development. Are you guys in agreement? I don't mind continuing to tally it here.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

rhodester10 said:


> no offense to amoran: but do we have confirmation, before transferring the funds, that this is a legit phone?


I have asked for the tracking number, I have the MEID number to call vzw to check out, and I won't transfer until butch confirms everything is in working order.  I think amoran will understand completely.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Quote Donated again! hope you like it.......

Dang man!!!! YOu are awesome!!!!!! Unreal. YES WE ALL LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

amoran! You're up!!! Please email me the details.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, you guys....in 13 hours we raised 316 dollars. This is what it's all about. This is how we get things done.


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> I am going to leave the pool open. If we keep donating to it, and posting here, we can use the money to help support more development. Are you guys in agreement? I don't mind continuing to tally it here.


Yes that would be a great idea, we could always use more development !!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

chief said:


> Yes that would be a great idea, we could always use more development !!!


Since there won't be a huge rush like with this one, we can all donate small amounts over a period of time to provide whatever we need for development. It's on us. We proved to everyone that we wanted this badly enough.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet DD


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> I have asked for the tracking number, I have the MEID number to call vzw to check out, and I won't transfer until butch confirms everything is in working order.  I think amoran will understand completely.


Yeah, that's all cool with me. I'll get you the tracking number tomorrow morning, my time. Like I said, it's brand new, just not in a box. I've turned it on to make sure it works, but it hasn't been activated.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

amoran2 said:


> Yeah, that's all cool with me. I'll get you the tracking number tomorrow morning, my time. Like I said, it's brand new, just not in a box. I've turned it on to make sure it works, but it hasn't been activated.


Thank you for supplying him with the device. You are obviously a huge part of this.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm off to bed. amoran and thatdudebutch, keep me informed. Very nice everyone!! We are on our way.


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job to all of us !!!


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

*WOW, Hit the sack @ 2100 and woke up @ 0400 to this great news. Had my doubts but its done and maybe now this X2 can smoke the tires!!!!!!!!!!! God damn it Ninja " WELL DONE "* Thank You everyone for your Donations


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> *WOW, Hit the sack @ 2100 and woke up @ 0400 to this great news. Had my doubts but its done and maybe now this X2 can smoke the tires!!!!!!!!!!! God damn it Ninja " WELL DONE "* Thank You everyone for your Donations


Lmao. Thank you. I just pulled it all together and tried to keep attention on the thread. We all did it. Still amazed that in less than a day we knocked it outta the park.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> *WOW, Hit the sack @ 2100 and woke up @ 0400 to this great news. Had my doubts but its done and maybe now this X2 can smoke the tires!!!!!!!!!!! God damn it Ninja " WELL DONE "* Thank You everyone for your Donations


Congrats to all service members: Army, Air Force, Navy, Coast Guard, Marines, Star Fleet, Rebel Alliance and Colonial Warriors - You all rock!!! This is what happens when people with a purpose get together and get s**t DONE!!! (Too bad our elected officials can't learn from that).

It's a great day in DX2 Land!!! Love you guys - keep up the awesome spirit that you've ignited - we can truly make some miracles happen!!


----------



## randomren (Jul 13, 2011)

That's good news!!


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

congrats to all who donated and many thanks to the management team that made this happen

going forward - we should not stop here

how do we get p3droid - tbh and liberty involved in our plans?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

onemotodroid said:


> congrats to all who donated and many thanks to the management team that made this happen
> 
> going forward - we should not stop here
> 
> how do we get p3droid - tbh and liberty involved in our plans?


Tbh would need a device. They are currently moving on the Charge. 
Liberty can be ported by butch with jrummy oking it but jrummy may do it on his own as he has stated. 
I plan on keeping this group together. I say we officially make rootzwiki our meeting place and keep the donate pool open for further endeavors. Im not entirely helpless when it comes to development. I've built on the OG and coded on the Dx. As Sandso9 can attest, I've already begun the dx2 OC scripts.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

And thanks to Jason to continue to add to our cause!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

We now are at 321.50!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

We did it, thanks to everyone who donated and let the ROM's begin !!!


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks you guys for everything your doing...... I plan on doing basically the same thing droidmodderx is doing on YouTube with the reviews and walk thru's as soon as I get some free time


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, www.teambamf.net is live. In the coming days I'll be getting the visual stuff up to par, and opening up the droid x2 forums as well. I am also going to be sharing development on the DX2 with the other members of BAMF. I will ship the phone if need be. Also, will be looking to see if kernel source is already posted so we can get some smartass and OC going.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Also, www.teambamf.net is live. In the coming days I'll be getting the visual stuff up to par, and opening up the droid x2 forums as well. I am also going to be sharing development on the DX2 with the other members of BAMF. I will ship the phone if need be. Also, will be looking to see if kernel source is already posted so we can get some smartass and OC going.


Just registered. If you ever need help with anything let me know.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> Tbh would need a device. They are currently moving on the Charge.
> Liberty can be ported by butch with jrummy oking it but jrummy may do it on his own as he has stated.
> I plan on keeping this group together. I say we officially make rootzwiki our meeting place and keep the donate pool open for further endeavors. Im not entirely helpless when it comes to development. I've built on the OG and coded on the Dx. As Sandso9 can attest, I've already begun the dx2 OC scripts.


This would be true 

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

Followed clumsyninja21's lead and also registered at http://www.teambamf.net as he did. Very excited to see that the group will stay together. Also glad that we have in-house developers as well as the ones we are 'contracting'. This has been an awesome experience to date. Thank you all for letting me be a small part of it all.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

gulmiguel said:


> Followed clumsyninja21's lead and also registered at http://www.teambamf.net as he did.


as did I. glad i could help out.....


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

I have registered as well, glad to see its up and running !!!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Forgot about the MOTO bootloader. How is OC applied then..? Need to read up.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Forgot about the MOTO bootloader. How is OC applied then..? Need to read up.


U familiar with jrummys Dx overclock app? Im going off the same idea as that


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Status update: phone sent. Eta Wednesday


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Shipping was a tad more than estimated. Anyway we can pitch in 20-30 more bucks?


----------



## StringCheeseCR (Jul 18, 2011)

Just gave another 10


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Christopher!!!


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got my x2..just starting to play with it. Fun so far


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

330.91 now. Nicely done


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

*Anyone having trouble Registering @ BAMF?*


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> Anyone having trouble Registering @ BAMF?


It went smooth for me.... ??


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> It went smooth for me.... ??


same here... WOHO BAMF


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Finally got my replacement x2 lets get this rolling now


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> It went smooth for me.... ??


 Registered using my alias " DX2moto " same guy different name !!!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> *Anyone having trouble Registering @ BAMF?*


No problem for me either !!!


----------



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

Waiting on my dx2 to arrive. Should be here Monday. When I get it I'll definately be donating. =D


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So alpha rom in a week? Right


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"meleii said:


> Waiting on my dx2 to arrive. Should be here Monday. When I get it I'll definately be donating. =D


Awesome! We're def keeping it open for future development.


----------



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> Awesome! We're def keeping it open for future development.


I've been following the dx2 for a while and am so excited to get it. I'm also really happy that we have some devs on board.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Chief, ready for a " Blanket Party ", I know I am!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

thatdudebutch:
Here is the DX2 Froyo Source and Kernel Source Code. This is what I'm working with. 
http://sourceforge.net/motorola/mb870/news/2011/07/droid-x2/


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Hey Chief, ready for a " Blanket Party ", I know I am!!!


Lets do it !!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Koush has given me the ok to use some of his code so hopefully I will have a completed fully working dx2 strapper by tomorrow


----------



## fortune82 (Jul 7, 2011)

I hadn't even heard of RootzWiki til a few days ago.....I am very happy with it!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

fortune82 said:


> I hadn't even heard of RootzWiki til a few days ago.....I am very happy with it!


So what you're saying is RootzWiki should give me a prize for helping up their site count?  I kid, I kid.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

meleii said:


> I've been following the dx2 for a while and am so excited to get it. I'm also really happy that we have some devs on board.


Only took 3 months...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

So what happened, did we get it?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> So what happened, did we get it?


Indeed we did


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> So what you're saying is RootzWiki should give me a prize for helping up their site count?  I kid, I kid.


This thread had like 12 posts before I spoke up... Just saying.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"b16 said:


> So what happened, did we get it?


Yessir. I have the tracking and awaiting final check from the dev prior to $$ transfer
I gotta say....kudos to the site and user base. Under 13 hours and we have a phone in the mail to the dev.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"amoran2 said:


> This thread had like 12 posts before I spoke up... Just saying.


Co prize winners?


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope I don't end up kicking myself because this takes butch's time away from my tbolt, lol.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

amoran2 said:


> hope i don't end up kicking myself because this takes butch's time away from my tbolt, lol.


lolz..


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does that cover all costs (I counted $347 from the op page)? I didn't even get a chance to put cash in my paypal acct and you guys blew it outta the park!! Please post if more is needed....

rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I think we should get supporting member status, What do you think NINJA I mean with all the exposure we provided!!! LOL


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> I think we should get supporting member status, What do you think NINJA I mean with all the exposure we provided!!! LOL


Wow, wish you had thought of that earlier. I went and paid the money yesterday to be a supporting member here. It seemed to be the least I could do to continue to help keep the site up along with all the other fun stuff that we've all had a part in during the past 36 hours *LOL*.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"superwrench1 said:


> Does that cover all costs (I counted $347 from the op page)? I didn't even get a chance to put cash in my paypal acct and you guys blew it outta the park!! Please post if more is needed....
> 
> rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


We have 330.91 in the account. Paypal takes their cut. 
The phone was 300 plus he paid 60 bucks roughly for shipping. So if u want to throw in anything to help offset the shipping, that would be great.


----------



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

I was in craigslist and saw 2 dx2's for descent prices. One was $200 claiming to be fine and one was $50 but seller says you need a pattern lock to get into any apps?!? (Probably stolen).

They are on PA, Scranton/Wilkes Barre region if anyone wants to look into the for another dev.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"meleii said:


> I was in craigslist and saw 2 dx2's for descent prices. One was $200 claiming to be fine and one was $50 but seller says you need a pattern lock to get into any apps?!? (Probably stolen).
> 
> They are on PA, Scranton/Wilkes Barre region if anyone wants to look into the for another dev.


Lol. Last time I dealt with craigslist for a device, 3 of the 5 had bad esn numbers and the other 2 looked like someone beat them with a hammer. :0


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

No wonder Johnson never answered my PM, he was to busy cooking his own rom!! Must be a mod of the Chinese rom he found on the same site he found the Strap!!! Check it out Ninja and let us know....

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Tweet from P3 states that he misses working with the Motorola folks, get me away from Samsung he says!!! How about that!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Also AC says a soak is comming for the X2!!! Maybe 2.3.4 I'm bored someone talk to me

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> Also AC says a soak is comming for the X2!!! Maybe 2.3.4 I'm bored someone talk to me
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Lol. Yeah I've looked at the coding on the rom. Its his. Also the dx2 update is coming wed or Thurs. Its 2.3.4. And it is unrootable. We have yet to determine if it will break the current sbf so I suggest holding off on installing it as u may not have a way back to a rootable version. I will have the ota as soon as it comes out and plan on breaking into a two part prerooted "rom" install thru cwm. Just like p3 does with the Dx gb update.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

What about P3s comment, and your doing what?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

For me normally when I flash I drop my drawers!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

:___________:<<<<<-------------------- insert awsome smiley


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok. Im talking to p3 and he has agreed to give me some help on prerooting the ota when it comes so please hold off on install it.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

are you saying the ota is coming for everyone? or just select users? and what do i freeze again to make sure ota's dont come through?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"rhodester10 said:


> are you saying the ota is coming for everyone? or just select users? and what do i freeze again to make sure ota's dont come through?


Yes. Soak test gets it first then everyone. U can bootstrap your phone and it'll reject the install but leave it in your cache so you will still have it. Or u can modify your build so it fails. Or you can delete something but id have to look it up again. I usually just hit download then go into my cache and remove it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Ok. Im talking to p3 and he has agreed to give me some help on prerooting the ota when it comes so please hold off on install it.


at this point i just wanna get rid of that BLUE... gimme a STOCK gingerbread theme and i'll be HAPPY


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this today....

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/19/first-droidx2-rom-available-for-download/


----------



## fortune82 (Jul 7, 2011)

It's in another thread already:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1618-Repackage-Apk&p=31361&viewfull=1#post31361

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1626-c21johnson-has-just-posted-the-first-custom-rom-for-the-dx2!!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Why is everyone making such a big deal about this?


----------



## amoran2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 07/20/2011, By End of Day
Last Location:
Arrived - San Diego, CA, United States, Tuesday, 07/19/2011


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Because this will hopefully motivate other devs to start developing ...plus it's a ROM to flash and get rid of some of this bloat


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

amoran2 said:


> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 07/20/2011, By End of Day
> Last Location:
> Arrived - San Diego, CA, United States, Tuesday, 07/19/2011


 So its actually happining


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

its a big deal not only because it might gain us some more interest from the bigger devs but it is also a good place for beginners to start. anybody who wants to learn how to mess around can start with the rom that was just released and try modding it and tweaking to their own personal needs. its basically a good jumping off point. personally im waiting for the BAMF rom because ive used their roms before and have always had great experiences, but then again ive only had my x2 for two days now so i havent had any problems with it yet. but from what ive seen the rom that has already been released looks like a pretty solid rom to start out with. great job


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys! Received phone! Still has plastic on it, perfect condition. I am knee deep in summer finals this week, but will be rooting and then dumping /system tonight so I can start on debloating, deodexing, and deblurring this puppy. Has anyone flashed the other ROM? Anything I need to include from it? Credit to whoever the OP is, but I would rather not reinvent the wheel if some mods have already been done. Let me know! Back to the books I go.. /cryface

PS: I am thinking about activating this device on an extra line I have, so I can test phone and data functions with no worries. Does anyone know if adding a data plan will make me lose my grandfathered unlimited 4G? Also, the added cost is a concern, but I am sure we can recoup the funds for the data plan fairly easy each month with a couple donates.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Nah that rom had things missing like calendar... btw butch did you get my email?


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Hey guys! Received phone! Still has plastic on it, perfect condition. I am knee deep in summer finals this week, but will be rooting and then dumping /system tonight so I can start on debloating, deodexing, and deblurring this puppy. Has anyone flashed the other ROM? Anything I need to include from it? Credit to whoever the OP is, but I would rather not reinvent the wheel if some mods have already been done. Let me know! Back to the books I go.. /cryface
> 
> PS: I am thinking about activating this device on an extra line I have, so I can test phone and data functions with no worries. Does anyone know if adding a data plan will make me lose my grandfathered unlimited 4G? Also, the added cost is a concern, but I am sure we can recoup the funds for the data plan fairly easy each month with a couple donates.


As far as I know, any change besides renewing your contract or upgrading your phone will change you on to the tiered data rates. Also thanks for helping us X-SQUARED owners something to look forward too..you & all other devs!!


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

if you already had unlimited data on the added line then it would be grandfathered in and 4g or non 4g shouldnt effect the ability to keep unlimited data.........


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> PS: I am thinking about activating this device on an extra line I have, so I can test phone and data functions with no worries. Does anyone know if adding a data plan will make me lose my grandfathered unlimited 4G? Also, the added cost is a concern, but I am sure we can recoup the funds for the data plan fairly easy each month with a couple donates.


Your current line will stay unlimited but if you create a new line or edit an existing line that did not have unlimited data and add the X2 then that specific line will be tiered.


----------



## onemotodroid (Jun 10, 2011)

the current ROM in the op works great

i like the fact that is has a lot of apps removed - i find the apps i want and move them in

that ROM is much more than a beta - wipe data and it work GREAT!

it would make a good base to start


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

onemotodroid said:


> the current ROM in the op works great
> 
> i like the fact that is has a lot of apps removed - i find the apps i want and move them in
> 
> ...


I Agree With You 100% But I Bet Eric Will Disagree. I Believe I'm Noticing A Trend With Him, Always Angry And Putting Things Down. I Don't See Him Designing Any ROMs Or Themes So He Really Shouldn't Be One To Complain About Anything.


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

Mikey said:


> I Agree With You 100% But I Bet Eric Will Disagree. I Believe I'm Noticing A Trend With Him, Always Angry And Putting Things Down. I Don't See Him Designing Any ROMs Or Themes So He Really Shouldn't Be One To Complain About Anything.


That's funny I noticed that too !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Owch... i'm not a dev.... i'm just giving an opinion, its a GREAT START i'm very HAPPY that we have it, now we can use it as a base for an aosp which is Brilliant so i'm pretty damn happy....


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, I am confused guys. The Minimal ROM is not a whole ROM? It's just a patch?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

In my opinion i believe its a base, it practically de-bloated


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Eric Please Does This Sound Like Someone Who Is Happy?

"Why is everyone making such a big deal about this?"

ThatDudeButch Asked "Has anyone flashed the other ROM?" You Replied "Nah that rom had things missing like calendar"

And There's Plenty More I'm Just Pointing Out You're Coming Off HORRIBLY To People Because If I'm Seeing It Others Are Too.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

:'(....


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm Serious Just Watch How You Word Things Because The First Day I Started Reading Here And Over At XDA Your Attitude When You Write Has Come Off Piss Poor Where I Don't Even Wanna Ask You For Help Or Associate With You. All I'm Asking For Is To Show A Little Courtesy And Respect For Others, I Don't Think I'm Asking Much.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ANYWAY guys... The thing is on 32mb? It has no libs? What am I missing here. Doesn't matter, I will start from scratch. Guys, where is the correct ADB drivers?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> I'm Serious Just Watch How You Word Things Because The First Day I Started Reading Here And Over At XDA Your Attitude When You Write Has Come Off Piss Poor Where I Don't Even Wanna Ask You For Help Or Associate With You. All I'm Asking For Is To Show A Little Courtesy And Respect For Others, I Don't Think I'm Asking Much.


I'm really sorry, i really never knew thats how i was perceived...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> ANYWAY guys... The thing is on 32mb? It has no libs? What am I missing here. Doesn't matter, I will start from scratch. Guys, where is the correct ADB drivers?


Here: http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

any news butch?


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Here: http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html


 You da man!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

So I just dumped the full system image, which is 200mb. Is there a reason the other guy is not utilizing a full rom zip? seems like a lot of work to "patch" in ROM elements rather than flash the whole thing. Guess what I'm saying is, is there a reason he is doing this? Anyway, will have a deodexed and debloated ROM by the end of the weekend if I can bang out these finals! Any think I should be aware of before I begin guys?


----------



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

From my understanding he only edited certain parts and repacked it. I think he only placed what was changed to overwrite the original. So I guess it would be more of a patch. He did remove nearly all preinstalled apps too.


----------



## starscream84 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey TDB awesome to see you on the X2.. superdark themed???? =) I'm sure you already know but I'm not sure if you have had a motoblur device... there are certain authenticators needed for things to function properly. I'm not sure which are tied to what applications exactly but I know people were having issues with for example the contacts automaticly closing because I think it was the facebook authenticator being frozen. Anyways thanks for deving for us!!!!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ok, i guess first thing is yo figure out what is tied to what? If anyone can point me to a thread, that would be great. If not, bootloops here I come!


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> ok, i guess first thing is yo figure out what is tied to what? If anyone can point me to a thread, that would be great. If not, bootloops here I come!


Well not sure if this is exactly what your looking for, but its everything that's going on so far with that rom over there.


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1175243


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15877298#post15877298 does this help... its the 2nd init


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey TDB, now that we have 2nd-init I vote you just build AOSP 2.3.4 instead of messing with debloating and debluring stock 2.2.2.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

juhde said:


> Hey TDB, now that we have 2nd-init I vote you just build AOSP 2.3.4 instead of messing with debloating and debluring stock 2.2.2.
> 
> Just a thought.


^^^He's Got A Good Thought, I'd Be Willing To Bet Everyone Else Would Love That Too.


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

"juhde said:


> Hey TDB, now that we have 2nd-init I vote you just build AOSP 2.3.4 instead of messing with debloating and debluring stock 2.2.2.
> 
> Just a thought.


While this is an awesome thought. It would likely take a whole lot longer to get functional. Not sure if I am correct but I believe that without released or leaked gingerbread code, Butch would have to pretty much code everything from scratch. While I'm sure it would be much better than moto ginger, I'm not sure the man has that kind of time to invest in it right now. But then again I could be very wrong. Either way, trust me you will be amazed by whatever type of rom he releases. The whole BAMF team does amazing things with these phones.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Rex for the donation.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"kdaz said:


> While this is an awesome thought. It would likely take a whole lot longer to get functional. Not sure if I am correct but I believe that without released or leaked gingerbread code, Butch would have to pretty much code everything from scratch. While I'm sure it would be much better than moto ginger, I'm not sure the man has that kind of time to invest in it right now. But then again I could be very wrong. Either way, trust me you will be amazed by whatever type of rom he releases. The whole BAMF team does amazing things with these phones.


Really? I don't think he'd have to code from scratch. Atrix has a unofficial CM7 already, while I'm no expert why couldn't you use a github from that? Both being tegra2 motorola devices, seems like only minimal modification would be required. Again I'm not a android dev but dang near every hack we've got right now its nothing more than modified Atrix stuff, some of it like 2nd-init is literally only moded to change the name.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Ninja where the hell have you been? In the vault counting cash?

BTW I like your new Avatar Juhde!!! Find myself Gravitating to your posts!!!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree !!!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

How u doin Chief. Whats been goin on I see there will be alot of action at our blanket party. It was only a matter of time, surprised it took so long!!! Did I miss anything?


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

juhde said:


> Really? I don't think he'd have to code from scratch. Atrix has a unofficial CM7 already, while I'm no expert why couldn't you use a github from that? Both being tegra2 motorola devices, seems like only minimal modification would be required. Again I'm not a android dev but dang near every hack we've got right now its nothing more than modified Atrix stuff, some of it like 2nd-init is literally only moded to change the name.


That may be the case, I'm just basing it on my experiences with the fascinate, which Butch also did some development work on. The fascinate was basically the same as every galaxy s but in order to get aosp gingerbread, the developers basically coded it from scratch. At least from the way I understood it. But, I'm sure if its an easy thing to port everything from the Atrix then it will happen soon enough. Like, I said I'm not sure what exactly how it works, just trying to keep things in perspective. Any rom Butch makes will be a HUGE improvement over stock. I guess we won't know for sure until Butch updates us.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

kdaz said:


> That may be the case, I'm just basing it on my experiences with the fascinate, which Butch also did some development work on. The fascinate was basically the same as every galaxy s but in order to get aosp gingerbread, the developers basically coded it from scratch. At least from the way I understood it. But, I'm sure if its an easy thing to port everything from the Atrix then it will happen soon enough. Like, I said I'm not sure what exactly how it works, just trying to keep things in perspective. Any rom Butch makes will be a HUGE improvement over stock. I guess we won't know for sure until Butch updates us.


I actually saw people start working on the port of cm7 yesterday, and i agree any will be a huge improvement over stock


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> BTW I like your new Avatar Juhde!!! Find myself Gravitating to your posts!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> How u doin Chief. Whats been goin on I see there will be alot of action at our blanket party. It was only a matter of time, surprised it took so long!!! Did I miss anything?


No didn't miss much, pretty boring !!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

A little chime in here... development for the atrix only gives us a map of sorts in terms of roms. Things like 2nd init and bootstrapping use the basic most hardware of the phone which in this case, atrix and dx2 ate very similar. However when doing a Rom, you're compiling to fit the os requirements and software designed for the phone specifically. This is why we can't use the atrix unlock sbf because the software it's built on doesn't match specifically. Does that make sense?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> A little chime in here... development for the atrix only gives us a map of sorts in terms of roms. Things like 2nd init and bootstrapping use the basic most hardware of the phone which in this case, atrix and dx2 ate very similar. However when doing a Rom, you're compiling to fit the os requirements and software designed for the phone specifically. This is why we can't use the atrix unlock sbf because the software it's built on doesn't match specifically. Does that make sense?


Perfect Sense Now.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> A little chime in here... development for the atrix only gives us a map of sorts in terms of roms. Things like 2nd init and bootstrapping use the basic most hardware of the phone which in this case, atrix and dx2 ate very similar. However when doing a Rom, you're compiling to fit the os requirements and software designed for the phone specifically. This is why we can't use the atrix unlock sbf because the software it's built on doesn't match specifically. Does that make sense?


I see what you're saying here but it seems to me you're looking at it from a stock ROM point of view and not AOSP. Correct me if I'm wrong here but the major differences between each version of Cyanogenmod builds between the different phones are basically the proprietary files such as cpu, hardware buttons, camera. Everything else is, well, it's everything else isn't it. The same old same old that's on every android phone.

A example being Pete Alfonso, he took all those proprietary files from what ever the newest froyo build for the D1, built his own AOSP ROM from source, "plugged in" those phone specific files and now you're running gingerbread on a phone that never had a official build.

With 2nd-init "by passing" the bootloader, what's stoping a dev from doing the exact same thing?


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

"juhde said:


> I see what you're saying here but it seems to me you're looking at it from a stock ROM point of view and not AOSP. Correct me if I'm wrong here but the major differences between each version of Cyanogenmod builds between the different phones are basically the proprietary files such as cpu, hardware buttons, camera. Everything else is, well, it's everything else isn't it. The same old same old that's on every android phone.
> 
> A example being Pete Alfonso, he took all those proprietary files from what ever the newest froyo build for the D1, built his own AOSP ROM from source, "plugged in" those phone specific files and now you're running gingerbread on a phone that never had a official build.
> 
> With 2nd-init "by passing" the bootloader, what's stoping a dev from doing the exact same thing?


Lol dude. Droid 1 has no overlay. It shipped with aosp.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Lol dude. Droid 1 has no overlay. It shipped with aosp.


It shipped with vanilla android, but nothing ships with AOSP. The copy left makes it illegal to make money off of AOSP, so no manufacture really could use it.

Edit: sorry it's not copy left, my mistake. It's actually ASL, but it's still free none the less.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

juhde said:


> It shipped with vanilla android, but nothing ships with AOSP. The copy left makes it illegal to make money off of AOSP, so no manufacture really could use it.
> 
> Edit: sorry it's not copy left, my mistake. It's actually ASL, but it's still free none the less.


Well obviously, I'm saying the file structure is no different "vanilla android" is AOSP. If you dump a system image of the shipped system image of the D1, you will see why stuff is so easily ported to it.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Well obviously, I'm saying the file structure is no different "vanilla android" is AOSP. If you dump a system image of the shipped system image of the D1, you will see why stuff is so easily ported to it.


Ok, I gotcha now. But that was my whole reasoning behind using the Atrix CM7 port, wouldn't that do 95% of the leg work? Motorola used so much of the Atrix code in the X2 the thing even has 4g stuff just commented out of the build prop. Like I said before, I'm just making a suggestion that maybe you didn't know about or hadn't considered.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

sooo...... whats the latest here butch?


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Finals weekend. Same thing I said before the weekend lol


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Finals weekend. Same thing I said before the weekend lol


How long until finals are done


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Finals weekend. Same thing I said before the weekend lol


dude come on youll be good lol. i only study for the exam i have the following day....


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

ok guys, finals are done. Working on a FULL ROM now. Since there isn't one available everything has to be done from scratch, all the way down to the updater script. We should be able to epectt a leaned out ROM in a couple days, including BAMF settings. Please don't go crazy asking about ETA's, I'll do it as quick as time permits with work. Anyone have that list of bloat to delete? I saw it somewhere but must not have bookmarked it?


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> ok guys, finals are done. Working on a FULL ROM now. Since there isn't one available everything has to be done from scratch, all the way down to the updater script. We should be able to epectt a leaned out ROM in a couple days, including BAMF settings. Please don't go crazy asking about ETA's, I'll do it as quick as time permits with work. Anyone have that list of bloat to delete? I saw it somewhere but must not have bookmarked it?


Great news, hope finals went well. Can't wait to get some BAMF on this beast. Did wonders for the fascinate, can only imagine what our will do to the x2.


----------



## keatond (Jul 25, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> ok guys, finals are done. Working on a FULL ROM now. Since there isn't one available everything has to be done from scratch, all the way down to the updater script. We should be able to epectt a leaned out ROM in a couple days, including BAMF settings. Please don't go crazy asking about ETA's, I'll do it as quick as time permits with work. Anyone have that list of bloat to delete? I saw it somewhere but must not have bookmarked it?


Here you go TBD,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1104680

Hasn't been updated for awhile but I believe they have found everything that is bloat/not bloat.

Hope this helps!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> ok guys, finals are done. Working on a FULL ROM now. Since there isn't one available everything has to be done from scratch, all the way down to the updater script. We should be able to epectt a leaned out ROM in a couple days, including BAMF settings. Please don't go crazy asking about ETA's, I'll do it as quick as time permits with work. Anyone have that list of bloat to delete? I saw it somewhere but must not have bookmarked it?


So excited!!!!!!!! i can't even explain to say how excited i am about this


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Has the GB OTA got root?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Has the GB OTA got root?


No sir.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Nvm they're relasing today


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> ok guys, finals are done. Working on a FULL ROM now. Since there isn't one available everything has to be done from scratch, all the way down to the updater script. We should be able to epectt a leaned out ROM in a couple days, including BAMF settings. Please don't go crazy asking about ETA's, I'll do it as quick as time permits with work. Anyone have that list of bloat to delete? I saw it somewhere but must not have bookmarked it?


Maybe you and I can figure something out... Because my problem is getting CM7 to even boot up. I think the 2nd-int isn't working somehow. What are you're plans to get passed the bootloader?


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

dragonzkiller said:


> Maybe you and I can figure something out... Because my problem is getting CM7 to even boot up. I think the 2nd-int isn't working somehow. What are you're plans to get passed the bootloader?


I'm not working on CM7. Lol.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Butch your keeping me from flashing this gb update right can't wait to see what you have cooked up

Edit: nvm flashed gb lol


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Any updates still looking forward to flashing some bamf


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

mario9702 said:


> Any updates still looking forward to flashing some bamf


Do we have a full GB rooted rom now I can use as a base? So far all I see is patches to the Froyo shipped ROM. I guess am trying to understand why nobody has offered a FULL ROM for anything pertaining to the Droid X2 yet? Seems pointless to continue to work on the Froyo base if we haz Gingerbreadz!


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

yes p3droid made a pre rooted version of the update

http://mydroidfiles.com/downloads/TBH/P3Droid-DX2-Patched_GB_update.zip

so are you gonna start over and work off of this, or do you have another rom that you were working on that you are gonna release?


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

of course as soon as GB comes out, my phone took a poop on me................:sad:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1195936


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Do we have a full GB rooted rom now I can use as a base? So far all I see is patches to the Froyo shipped ROM. I guess am trying to understand why nobody has offered a FULL ROM for anything pertaining to the Droid X2 yet? Seems pointless to continue to work on the Froyo base if we haz Gingerbreadz!


If the froyo rom is done, could u release it? If not ill understand lolol


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"ThatDudeButch said:


> Do we have a full GB rooted rom now I can use as a base? So far all I see is patches to the Froyo shipped ROM. I guess am trying to understand why nobody has offered a FULL ROM for anything pertaining to the Droid X2 yet? Seems pointless to continue to work on the Froyo base if we haz Gingerbreadz!


I'm uploading the gingerbread dump right now for P3Droid, you want a link when it's finished?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Butch, not trying to break your balls or anything but what progress if any have you made now that you have P3's Rooted GB? I'm sure there are many other members here that would appreciate an update! Yours will be the first " Premium Rom " and I say that because of BAMF's reputation to be offered for the X2. Thanks, and I do appreciate the work you are doing for us.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Butch, not trying to break your balls or anything but what progress if any have you made now that you have P3's Rooted GB? I'm sure there are many other members here that would appreciate an update! Yours will be the first " Premium Rom " and I say that because of BAMF's reputation to be offered for the X2. Thanks, and I do appreciate the work you are doing for us.


instead of "premium" i'd use the word "professional"


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah seriously man.... not to be ungrateful, but it has been quite awhile since you originally got the phone.... i understand that we have gb now and that you may have had to redo some of your work. but we havent had anything yet. a little bit of information about whats going on at least would go a long way.....


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rhodester10 said:


> yeah seriously man.... not to be ungrateful, but it has been quite awhile since you originally got the phone.... i understand that we have gb now and that you may have had to redo some of your work. but we havent had anything yet. a little bit of information about whats going on at least would go a long way.....


You understand he has to re write everything, it takes time if you want quality, unless you want another 2.2.2, wait a couple more days and you'll get it!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I mean the rooted GB is a couple days old, and I'm paying out of my own pocket to have this phone active on my account for you guys, I'm doing stuff as time permits for you all. It takes longer than a week to develop a ROM, unfortunately. At the moment our bootleg recovery is giving me problems with the updater, but will get it sorted.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

In no way was I implying that it was taking too long, just wanted to know how it was going! Thanks for responding, again we all appreciate the work your doing for us and I for one am waiting for your creation, decided not to flash anything else! " GO GET EM BUTCH " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

I also did not mean to imply that you are taking too long butch. And I really do appreciate your work here (as I know others do as well). I just had not heard anything in a while so I was wondering what was going on. I know at least for me just a little bit of info goes a long way. Just keep us informed if you could man.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

When It's Done It's Done. I Don't Care How Long It Takes, I'm Sure Butch Has A Life And Job To Do. This Is In His Free Time, Hell It Can Be Another 2 Months And That's Fine By Me. Thanks Butch. :tongue3:


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Heh. 
Anyone wanna try a bootloader unlock attempt? You would need a firm grasp on adb, fastboot, and rsd. Not for those of you with heart conditions, anxiety disorders, are pregnant or think you may become pregnant, or other conditions that may arise from stressful situations.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Heh.
> Anyone wanna try a bootloader unlock attempt? You would need a firm grasp on adb, fastboot, and rsd. Not for those of you with heart conditions, anxiety disorders, are pregnant or think you may become pregnant, or other conditions that may arise from stressful situations.


I'm game Ninja Master - show me the enlightened path!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"gulmiguel said:


> I'm game Ninja Master - show me the enlightened path!!


Cool. I'm going to work. We can walk thru it tomorrow. I need to tune a few things anyways first.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"gulmiguel said:


> I'm game Ninja Master - show me the enlightened path!!


You understand that anytime you mess with a locked bootloader, we run the risk of permanently bricking the device or making it only recoverable via vzw. Anyone that I work with will have to publicly post here on rootzwiki that they accept the consequences and hold no one but themselves accountable. And it must be quoted by another member as witness.
That said, I have done a lot and have yet to render any device I've ever owned completely useless. I'll help to the best of my abilities to walk thru any technical methods of restoring the device.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I've Read On Other Phones Using Nv Flash To Restore Their Phones.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not worried about a brick. One has to.actually try pretty hard to brick.  just a disclaimer.


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone had contact with bamf and gotten an eta on the release of the rom... been like almost a month since gb and still no rom.. I am not a dev but should it take this long?


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

Butch decided to mail the phone to another Dev to work on so they can do there edits. I believe its called mail a Rom where one dev works on a Rom then mails the phone to another dev to work on. At this rate I have no idea when they will decide its good enough to be released. At least we know that butch has personally finished his segment in the Rom. Now we wait for his team mate to finish their segment. I am thinking this may take another month.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

quickkill2021 said:


> Butch decided to mail the phone to another Dev to work on so they can do there edits. I believe its called mail a Rom where one dev works on a Rom then mails the phone to another dev to work on. At this rate I have no idea when they will decide its good enough to be released. At least we know that butch has personally finished his segment in the Rom. Now we wait for his team mate to finish their segment. I am thinking this may take another month.


Well this will indeed be interesting. On the 14th, it will officially be 2 months since clumsyninja started this thread and got the ball rolling - ergo, it will been have been about 4-5 days short of two months that this thing has been in the devs hands. It must be fixin to be one awesome type of ROM. I'm running Eclipse in the mean time since I needed something a bit sooner than 60-90 days. It's given some life to my phone. No more arbitrary cut-offs, no unfounded reboots. And along with the Speedy Gonzales hack, it actually runs a bit faster. Still not getting the battery life that I would like, but I guess that's just par for the course. I look forward to see how Team BAMF did on their creation.


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

+1... Hope its gonna be a really great rom. Im running eclipse in the meantime too. My phone is running alot better than just plain ol gb & battery life is better but not its best.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

gulmiguel said:


> Well this will indeed be interesting. On the 14th, it will officially be 2 months since clumsyninja started this thread and got the ball rolling - ergo, it will been have been about 4-5 days short of two months that this thing has been in the devs hands. It must be fixin to be one awesome type of ROM. I'm running Eclipse in the mean time since I needed something a bit sooner than 60-90 days. It's given some life to my phone. No more arbitrary cut-offs, no unfounded reboots. And along with the Speedy Gonzales hack, it actually runs a bit faster. Still not getting the battery life that I would like, but I guess that's just par for the course. I look forward to see how Team BAMF did on their creation.


Yeah it has been a bit, i think that bamf x2 is gonna be, our version of liberty, until cm7 gets done


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well the root is out now


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> Well the root is out now


Yeah now we have a system root  instead of patched


----------



## garywojdan81 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not to mention a genuine 2nd-init mod that's been ported by navenedrob & edgan. These guys on team bamf all developed for the fascinate & in my personal experience using all their stuff, I feel confident saying it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

So how's that DX2 bamf coming along?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

mario9702 said:


> So how's that DX2 bamf coming along?


 Latest on Bamf http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2794-BAMF-Mail-A-ROM-for-Droid-X2-Progress! Though there is nothing new... Hopefully this will help in the future


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

So what ever happened to ther money we donated. I haven't seen anything from it !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chief said:


> So what ever happened to ther money we donated. I haven't seen anything from it !!!


Best Bet is talking to butch.... If interested Framework could use a device... Donate to him on xda... no pressure


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been using Eclipse for a while and yet still nothing here ???


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chief said:


> I have been using Eclipse for a while and yet still nothing here ???


Sorry to disappoint but no, Again, framework is our best bet, he'll get us cm7 fast..
(Donate link below if interested ) 
blahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry gang. I tried to wait as long as I could but the DX2 was just too faulty to hang on to without risking injury (mine overheats). After conversations with Asurion and Verizon, I decided to upgrade to a different model - namely the Droid 3. Would have like to have seen what our 'contractor' would have come up with for the DX2. However, after 2 months and still no base to work from, the phone itself finally said 'enough is enough'. My best wishes to all of you. Perhaps I'll see some of you in the D3 portal. Take care.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

gulmiguel said:


> Sorry gang. I tried to wait as long as I could but the DX2 was just too faulty to hang on to without risking injury (mine overheats). After conversations with Asurion and Verizon, I decided to upgrade to a different model - namely the Droid 3. Would have like to have seen what our 'contractor' would have come up with for the DX2. However, after 2 months and still no base to work from, the phone itself finally said 'enough is enough'. My best wishes to all of you. Perhaps I'll see some of you in the D3 portal. Take care.


Jrummy and kejar just started to dev for the x2 lib 3.0... bummerz


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric you following jrummy on twitter for updates or a forum?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

mario9702 said:


> Eric you following jrummy on twitter for updates or a forum?


It was actually kejar, http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5773-Rom-Liberty-X%B2/page3 he's also on twitter updating


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

"@kejar31: DX2 Liberty test build tonight!"


----------



## OtechMobile (Aug 19, 2011)

"mario9702 said:


> "@kejar31: DX2 Liberty test build tonight!"


I just got a new DROID X2 for replacement of my Droid X because Big Red is out of Droid X's.. OH WELL GOOD NEWS FOR ME. I've Had THE X² for 3 days now and have used Eclipse 1.1 and really like it. But you can't beat OLE' the SWEET TASTE OF THE EAGLE. GO TEAM LIBERTY.....
Anyways Do YALL know how Team Liberty is going to push out test build. I'm a supporting member of the good Ole' Toolbox from the start of liberty 1.∅ on DROID X. I would like to get in to that GREAT ROM FLASH OCD MOOD. THANKS


----------



## OtechMobile (Aug 19, 2011)

"OtechMobile said:


> I just got a new DROID X2 for replacement of my Droid X because Big Red is out of Droid X's.. OH WELL GOOD NEWS FOR ME. I've Had THE X² for 3 days now and have used Eclipse 1.1 and really like it. But you can't beat OLE' the SWEET TASTE OF THE EAGLE. GO TEAM LIBERTY.....
> Anyways Do YALL know how Team Liberty is going to push out test build. I'm a supporting member of the good Ole' Toolbox from the start of liberty 1.∅ on DROID X. I would like to get in to that GREAT ROM FLASH OCD MOOD. THANKS


Never mind I found it. Sorry still learning.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

OtechMobile said:


> Never mind I found it. Sorry still learning.


Never apologize


----------



## OtechMobile (Aug 19, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Never apologize


Thanks for the understanding:-D


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

OtechMobile said:


> Thanks for the understanding:-D


 Always xDDD


----------

